# New in North Yorkshire



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Hello there. I'm going to just sit here and destroy all stereotypes about all the everything...

My name's Tal. I'm 25.

I'm agender (that means "I'm not a boy and I'm not a girl either", if you want further details on how that works, PM me. I don't want my chance at saying hello turning into a discussion on that).
I use the pronoun 'ne'. You can read a passage of Alice in Wonderland with Alice using ne instead of she as an example here: http://genderneutralpronoun.wordpress.com/about/alice/ne/ 
In short it works like this:
He = Ne
Her = Nir
Them = Nem

I'm a green haired weirdo.
I have a pet rat.
I write computer programs for fun.
I live in North Yorkshire (England), but I'm originally from Dublin, Ireland.
Hence the green hair!
I have a degenerative disease, and spend most of my life on my sofa, taking morphine and kvetching about how much pain I'm in.
When I'm physically up to it, I have two antique spinning wheels and I work on spinning my own yarn out of pure wool, or sometimes silk.
When I'm not feeling so hot, I lay down and I knit and crochet all sorts of things. I even do tatting.

I've made an amigurumi dragon, hats, wigs (yes, crocheted WIGS I may post pics one day), clothing...I'm even working on a doll that looks like a pink version of Disney's Belle in that big floofy dress of hers.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Well hi Tal. Sorry to hear you have such physical issues, but it sounds like you keep busy anyway. I'm looking forward to seeing the wigs you mention. Oh, my 14 year old son would think you're very cool having a pet rat. He loves rats! He knows everything there is to know about them.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

It's just a part of life, if I let it get me too far down it'd wind up killing me, you know? Besides, it means I have plenty of time to crochet!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

talscudi said:


> It's just a part of life, if I let it get me too far down it'd wind up killing me, you know? Besides, it means I have plenty of time to crochet!


That's a great attitude to have!


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I certainly try. But oh man, I feel all sorts of awkward now... Do you know anything about this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173279-1.html

I think she's mistaken me for someone else...I just found this website today--I'm not 'at' anything, certainly not 'again' when I've just gotten here. Can you tell me if any part of my post is obscene or inappropriate somehow?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome - I am intrigued about your crocheted wigs- please do post photos when you are up to it.
I hope you enjoy the forum and that it will get you to feel creative and well enough to do your spinning and crocheting and share your projects with us. I really can't wait to see the doll that you are working on - I am wanting to make one for my youngest granddaughter but just have not found what I want to make yet.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

talscudi said:


> I certainly try. But oh man, I feel all sorts of awkward now... Do you know anything about this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173279-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Tal,welcome to the forum from the East Coast of Yorkshire.


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello Tai, keep up the good work and please post some pics when you get a chance. I love North Yorkshire and iwll be up there in July visiting my husbands family. I will also be looking out for some wool shops so that I can buy some more for my small stash. Hope to hear from you regularly now.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Hey, bwtyer, nice to meet you! Sadly most of my wigs have been left behind in America (I lived there for a while). The doll I'm making now... I'll see if I can find the yarn I used for her skirt. It's the yarn that makes it do it. You also need a double-headed crochet hook (or like me, take two crochet hooks and tape them together!)


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome from rainy Vancouver,Canada. Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Amudaus - Oh, hi! Meeting people from nearby(ish) is always awesome!

Sheildhall - If you make it in to Richmond, I can show you the most amazing stall in our market hall. The marketplace here is the largest cobbled market in England, and the market hall itself has been there some 200 years or so. And the yarn stall is AMAZING! It's nice to meet you!


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

bwtyer - FOUND IT!

You'll need a ball of this stuff, or something similar, to make the doll I'm making:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KATIA-GUIPUR-LACE-SCARF-YARN-similar-Desire-/321056132745

When I finish her, I'll attempt writing a pattern for you if you like her.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry but is all this real or is it a hoax? Finding it hard to believe


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

bevmckay - Hey there. Nice to meet you, too! I've been to Canada before, briefly. It was such a beautiful place.

Abi_marsden - Uhh...what would there be to be a hoax about? And what would the point of that be?


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome from Northwich. you sound like A very interesting person. Hope to see your work sometime


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

talscudi said:


> bwtyer - FOUND IT!
> 
> You'll need a ball of this stuff, or something similar, to make the doll I'm making:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KATIA-GUIPUR-LACE-SCARF-YARN-similar-Desire-/321056132745
> ...


Thank you - I have worked with similar- making a scarf- - never thought about using it for a doll's dress- aren't you the crafty one!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

talscudi said:


> Hey, bwtyer, nice to meet you! Sadly most of my wigs have been left behind in America (I lived there for a while). The doll I'm making now... I'll see if I can find the yarn I used for her skirt. It's the yarn that makes it do it. You also need a double-headed crochet hook (or like me, take two crochet hooks and tape them together!)


Tal, where in America did you live?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Hi, Rene22. I...am starting to think maybe I shouldn't post any pics or anything. I've been here like 20 minutes and people are accusing me of posting obscenities or pulling a hoax, and I don't even understand why. I'm...really upset now. But thank you for your kind welcome.

Bwtyer - I'm known at my local knit/crochet group for always coming up with bizarre patterns that nobody else would think of using. Haha, but I like to share them. I've made a handbag with scarf yarn, too. But like I said, I dunno if I should post pics now.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Hurricane, I lived in Indianapolis, long enough that most of my accent has been corrupted into a bizarre Irimericashire Frankenstein accent. I went to school there, too. And I lived in Salt Lake City for a while, but only a year.


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome, you will find some brilliant patterns on this site. Please ignore any negative responses I'm sure they have mistaken you for someone else.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

talscudi said:


> Hi, Rene22. I...am starting to think maybe I shouldn't post any pics or anything. I've been here like 20 minutes and people are accusing me of posting obscenities or pulling a hoax, and I don't even understand why. I'm...really upset now. But thank you for your kind welcome.
> 
> Bwtyer - I'm known at my local knit/crochet group for always coming up with bizarre patterns that nobody else would think of using. Haha, but I like to share them. I've made a handbag with scarf yarn, too. But like I said, I dunno if I should post pics now.


Just ignore those who are a bit contrary- like every place where there are a lot of people together, there is some bickering and a bit of trouble making - just ignore like the majority of us do - just post your photos in a new topic under pictures with what ever subject you are posting. We'd love to see your work.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome Tal--So sorry for your negative messages--It sounds like you are mistaken for someone else or you have been hacked--I had a virus attack my name earlier this year and what a MESS it was. Along with the really great people here there are some dispicable sick ones there can get on emails that get to us. Please give KP a chance and do keep in touch--Gloria


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Caroleann40 - I've got all sorts of pattens stored up that I just need to get to using... My biggest problem, and my main reason for joining a community, is that I'm not so good at reading the patterns! I'm more used to making up my own, and patterns I write usually read more like "Do this stitch until it's this big, then repeat this around until the whole thing is so big" rather than actual counts.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Bwtyer - It just shocks me that I was pounced on and 'reported' for obscenity within minutes of getting here. I don't get it at all. I'll try and keep my chin up.

Gloria Hall - I do computer programming, write websites and scripts from scratch, the whole nine yards. I can tell you with absolute certainty that I haven't been hacked or hijacked, no viruses, nada. The problem's not on my end, so I don't understand what's going on. I have people accusing me of pulling a hoax, and I don't even understand what they think I'm 'hoaxing' about! I haven't asked for anything, I'm just introducing myself... Is it so weird that a young person with green hair and an interest in computers might also have an interest in crocheting?

-sighs- I don't get it, and I don't want to get stuck in a self-pity spiral. I'm going to finish up the green wig I was working on and see about getting some pics of it up, then go back to work on this doll and try to get it done and get pics up.


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

TALSCUDI, not suer if we will make it to Richmond this time, but would love to some time as both hubbie and I love markets. We will be staying in Reedness near to Goole which is where most of my hubbies family live.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Well, maybe one day I'll take pics of our local wool stall and post it up for folks to see. They have some utterly amazing things there, really they do. I love it so much, I yap about it so much I'm sure people around town must think the lady that runs it is paying me.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good for you talsudi .Keep your chin up and would love to see you and your green hair warts and all


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I'll have to make something to hold up in front of my face, Rene...


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't you dare I bet you are as pretty as me. Ha HA


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

If that's you in your display picture, then you do look quite a bit like my mum. So I'd say we're about even! But I look quite girly and it bothers me that people confuse me for a girl. The long hair does it, I think, but I like my hair.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry if I've offended you but as the kps have said there has been a lot of nasty people interfering on here.your very welcome on this sight if your a real person.ill enjoy reading your wackiness.nothing wrong with green hair mines white blonde but often change it to pink ,purple and any other colour I fancy.im also very disabled and had a accident at work that has left me in this state.im on extremely heavy drugs to morphine and I seem to be best friends a lot of the time and I mix them way way to much.often I'm to I'll to do any craft but love reading what others r up to.sorry again .abi x


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Abi, I'm just confused. Really, really confused. What sort of hoax would I even be pulling? And why? I don't even understand /that/. I mean, usually when I'm accused of doing stuff I can at least sort of see where they got the idea from, but I just... I came, I introduced myself, and now there's a thread dedicated to accusing me of posting obscenities and you come into my thread to accuse me of pulling a hoax and I don't understand /WHY/. What did I do? I just came here to have fun and meet some more people and suddenly people are mad at me and accusing me of stuff BUT WHY?

WHY ME?

WHAT DID I DO???


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I think your first write up about destroying tipercial stereotypes was the first strange thing the second one was saying about your gender etc etc .alot of people aren't like that on here if it's true I'm so pleased to have you here it's about this sight got shook up and difference alternative was here.as they say the only goth in the town well that's how I feel nearly all the time on here.so sorry if which I did upset you.there has been a lot of awful things happen on this sight and admin can't get to it fast enough a lot of the time.i don't know what obscenities people are talking about or doi understand the photo bit.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

talscudi...Sent you a PM (private Message).
It will be highlighted at the top of the page.
Click on it to read.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

But...isn't the stereotype that knitting is a thing for little old ladies that clutch their pearls at the thought of unusual youngfolk...or at the very least that people my age can't be bothered with such 'boring' things as knitting and crocheting?

Yet here I am, a young person, not female (and not male either, and yes I know that's unusual, hence why I took the time to explain it), with green hair and an interest in computer programming, who also knits and crochets. I think that destroys stereotypes quite well. Should I apologise for trying to be witty?

You accused me of pulling a hoax, and I STILL don't know why you'd even say that. Like, if you accused someone of stealing one of your belongings, you'd at least have a reason (said belonging is missing? maybe even they had it on their person?). Or if you accused someone who was asking for money of pulling a hoax ("They don't really have four starving children, they don't need money to save their house from being foreclosed on!" ), that would make sense. But...what hoax would I be pulling? Oh no, I lied about...being...someone from England that knits and crochets...?????? Uh, why? What hoax would I allegedly be pulling here?

It's pretty important for me to find that out! I need to know what I did that got everyone up in arms, so I can make sure that doesn't happen again.

Okay so on the one hand we've figured out that Phyllis had something happen that made a rude picture display when she clicked on the link I posted. I can understand that, and I'll know to be more careful about posting links in the future. But...accused of pulling a hoax? What hoax? Why? How?


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I've explained why I won't let this conversation carry on.enjoy your time on here you'll learn a lot .ive said sorry more than once and if you can't expect that then that's hardly my fault.dont try explaining your humor people will find that out.as I've explained before there has been some nasty things happen on here that's why I said hoax maybe I used the wrong word.but seeing as you seem to be true I'll no dought talk to you in the future.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

So-it is all a misunderstanding- and all parties have apologized - 
I love having younger people on the forum for fresh outlooks on old arts and new creativity in projects. Still love to see the doll you are working on when there is enough of her to share. 
I am going to look for the lace or something similar here in the USA .


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep I guess so


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I accept your apology and look forward to getting to know you better, Abi. I just wish I knew why people think I'm trying to pull something, so that I could better stop giving that impression. We'll see how things go.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Taiscudi I realy wouldn't worry about anything just be you and enjoy your life when you can which I know is nearly impossible when your in chronic pain.post some of your work when you can your art work looks great as well.love pencil work.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Taiscudi I realy wouldn't worry about anything just be you and enjoy your life when you can which I know is nearly impossible when your in chronic pain.post some of your work when you can your art work looks great as well.love pencil work.


Art work? Now I'm confused... I haven't posted any art anywhere. o.o


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh sorry I thought that was your art work on your web sight who ever did it it's excellent the one of the lady and short neck.i went to your pm and then saw your web so I pressed it becourse I was hopeing some of your work would of been there.more crossed wires I guess.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Oh, no I haven't posted my work anywhere. My tumblr just has all sorts of artwork and whatever from everywhere.

What I DID do on my tumblr, though, is the HTML coding that creates the look of the website itself. I'm quite proud of it, honestly.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Does that mean all the lay out? I'm totaly computer elitrate.dont even know how to turn one on.hubby is the it guy.if so yeh it is good.who did the art work then ? Do they have more ?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Which art are you talking about? The redheaded girl? That's from the comic "Queen of Wands", which ended a long time ago. I used to really love it.

And yes, that means the layout. Right click somewhere on the back of the webpage and find "View Source" in the menu that pops up. That snarl of gobbledygook is computer code, the 'thingamabob that does the job' in the innards of a webpage. And... I wrote that.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

The girl wasn't in couloir it was only in pencil.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I don't understand. There's no girl in plain pencil on my tumblr. Not anywhere.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's on your sight I'm not goingmad.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> It's on your sight I'm not goingmad.


I visited the site....I don't see it. :?: 
What is the web url you are looking at?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I don't see one anywhere. Right click on the picture and click 'Copy Image URL', then come over here and paste it into the reply, so I can see the picture you're talking about. Cause the only pictures on my tumblr are all in colour, no pencil work anywhere.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Galaxy, I'm not a 'her'. But thanks, I was starting to think I was going crazy!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Corrected. So sorry.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's on the fire page .


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

No big deal. <3 Thanks. People'll get used to it soon enough I'm sure.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Abi, you mean you clicked a link on my tumblr, went to a DIFFERENT tumblr, and saw a picture there?


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Firebender half way down on the 1st page.click on your sight then you get the square box at top of page if you then press the bottom one you get on to fire bender page scroll up and ull see it there.im not on your tumbler can't seem to access it at the momment.now do you get what I mean ? That picture.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

My tumblr is talscudi.tumblr.com. That picture is on firebender-layouts.tumblr.com. See how firebender-layouts.tumblr.com is not talscudi.tumblr.com? That means it's not my tumblr. -facepalms so very very hard-


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Mystery solved! :wink:


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

So you don't know who did it ?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I do know who did it, actually, yes. But it's not me, and it's not even posted on my tumblr. I rather thought that the username was different, the layout was different, and the fact that my tumblr is done in green and black while firebender's tumblr is done in red and gold would have been sufficient to tip people off that it's a completely different user.

Some people use tumblr for posting really inappropriate things, like porn or racism and stuff. Tell me, if you stumble into one of those sites, are you going to report me for it because you think it's on mine? Ugh. It's a completely different user.

I can identify the user that did that pencil drawing, because I actually read the text underneath the pencil drawing. Nowhere in there was I mentioned, nowhere in there did I have anything to do with it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Tal,i know Richmond very well i go there about every six weeks as i also spin and my friend has a spinning group,have you been to York yet there is some beautiful wool places.
Keep posting it is lovely to read your posts.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Shame it's fab.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Haha I don't know about 'lovely', but I'm slowly getting a feel for posting here. <3 Let me know next time you're up to Richmond, I'll see if I can meet you in the marketplace for tea or something. If you're in town on a Monday, you can pop in on our weekly knit/crochet group, too!

I've only made it to York twice, sadly, and my health has deteriorated since then. I don't think I can make it very far any more. It was beautiful when I went there. Thankfully, Woolmouse (the place in the market hall I keep yapping about) has just about everything I could ever dream of wanting, wool wise.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Tal, I hope the rest of your experiences here are better with less confusion involved. I for one am looking forward to PM with you. I have some questions about things that I think you are the perfect person to answer!


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Ah? Well I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## emily'sgran (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Tal and welcome. You sound alot of fun. Sorry you have been getting negative messages but perhaps people are being cautious as there was some horrible stuff here a week or so back. it's sorted now and removed from the site but it may have made people wary as it did me. Most people on this site are very supportive but sometimes there is a bit of controversy.
look forward to seeing your work in future, especially the wigs. saw some in a knitting magazine a while back. Take care anyway.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Portsmouth, glad you joined us, you will find lots of inspiration on here, I now have more patterns I want to knit than time to knit them. Ignore the few that are negative, we are usually a lovely bunch.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

talscudi said:


> Bwtyer - It just shocks me that I was pounced on and 'reported' for obscenity within minutes of getting here. I don't get it at all. I'll try and keep my chin up.
> 
> Gloria Hall - I do computer programming, write websites and scripts from scratch, the whole nine yards. I can tell you with absolute certainty that I haven't been hacked or hijacked, no viruses, nada. The problem's not on my end, so I don't understand what's going on. I have people accusing me of pulling a hoax, and I don't even understand what they think I'm 'hoaxing' about! I haven't asked for anything, I'm just introducing myself... Is it so weird that a young person with green hair and an interest in computers might also have an interest in crocheting? .


Hello Tal, recently this forum was being attacked by trolls (like in the last two to three weeks maybe?) and they were posting pornography and saying inappropriate things all over the place. It was crazy! You never knew when you opened a post if it would be legit or if you would get a picture of anal sex or actual knitted leg warmers! And there were some bait and switch posts as well. The trolls would ask for patterns and then get into inappropriate comments. The moderators took care of it but, it has had the effect of making people around here a little jumpy about new folks. I admire your openness. Please be patient while things get settled down, it is a case of unfortunate timing, I think, joining so soon after the sex spree that occurred here. And may I say, although a bit late, welcome to KP.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Hi there. Thanks for the welcome. Sadly...it's progressed past that now--all I have to do is make a post and it's descended upon by harpies telling me I'm a terrible person. I had a fall today (I'm disabled) and when I posted about that, it was fallen upon by people screeching that I'm lying about it (why? why would someone lie about that???)...

It's no longer KP being jumpy. I'm being harassed. That's twice now I've been reduced to tears for an evening because of the way people on here treat me. There are some really lovely, amazing people on here, but there are some really, really evil ones. And I really don't know how long I can hold out against the attacks no matter how wonderful the good ones are.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

talscudi said:


> Hi there. Thanks for the welcome. Sadly...it's progressed past that now--all I have to do is make a post and it's descended upon by harpies telling me I'm a terrible person. I had a fall today (I'm disabled) and when I posted about that, it was fallen upon by people screeching that I'm lying about it (why? why would someone lie about that???)...
> 
> It's no longer KP being jumpy. I'm being harassed. That's twice now I've been reduced to tears for an evening because of the way people on here treat me. There are some really lovely, amazing people on here, but there are some really, really evil ones. And I really don't know how long I can hold out against the attacks no matter how wonderful the good ones are.


Well, I'm sorry to hear that. Take a break from the forum for a little bit, do something kind and nurturing for yourself, and things will be better tomorrow.


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm not really capable of hope any more. It's all been sucked out of me. I'm trying to finish an origami project. Ironically, for a KP swap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

talscudi said:


> But...isn't the stereotype that knitting is a thing for little old ladies that clutch their pearls at the thought of unusual youngfolk...or at the very least that people my age can't be bothered with such 'boring' things as knitting and crocheting?


I began knitting/crocheting at age 8, and I began doing both while taking the subway back and forth to school in second-grade. If there's a stereotype about who plays with yarn, it's never fit me ... until I actually reached the grandmotherly age.  I have my grandmother's pearls, but have yet to wear them. I do NOT fit into her idea of a 'lady'; good thing she didn't live to see what became of me!


talscudi said:


> Yet here I am, a young person, not female (and not male either, and yes I know that's unusual, hence why I took the time to explain it), with green hair and an interest in computer programming, who also knits and crochets. I think that destroys stereotypes quite well. Should I apologise for trying to be witty?


No, you shouldn't even _think_ of apologizing for anything.


talscudi said:


> You accused me of pulling a hoax, and I STILL don't know why you'd even say that. Like, if you accused someone of stealing one of your belongings, you'd at least have a reason (said belonging is missing? maybe even they had it on their person?). Or if you accused someone who was asking for money of pulling a hoax ("They don't really have four starving children, they don't need money to save their house from being foreclosed on!" ), that would make sense. But...what hoax would I be pulling? Oh no, I lied about...being...someone from England that knits and crochets...?????? Uh, why? What hoax would I allegedly be pulling here?
> 
> It's pretty important for me to find that out! I need to know what I did that got everyone up in arms, so I can make sure that doesn't happen again.
> 
> Okay so on the one hand we've figured out that Phyllis had something happen that made a rude picture display when she clicked on the link I posted. I can understand that, and I'll know to be more careful about posting links in the future. But...accused of pulling a hoax? What hoax? Why? How?


I have been reading your posts and the responses. I'm not yet feebleminded, but I fail to see where anyone has accused you of anything. If someone's computer popped up an x-rated anything, that's the computer's fault ... or maybe the fault of the machine's other user(s). It's certainly got not a thing to do with you, and you know it. So drop that line of thought. No one's out to get you!

Join in the knitting/crocheting exchange of information and the feeling of not being almost the only person you know who plays with yarn.


talscudi said:


> Well, maybe one day I'll take pics of our local wool stall and post it up for folks to see. They have some utterly amazing things there, really they do. I love it so much, I yap about it so much I'm sure people around town must think the lady that runs it is paying me.


Maybe your wool stall owner should consider joining KP to sell some yarn in the classifieds?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

I don't think you're feebleminded, but there HAVE been posts that have:

1. Outright accused me, by name, of posting pornography links on KP. (Not in this thread, mind.)
2. Outright accused me of pulling a hoax, with those exact words. Twice, in two different threads. They still won't say what 'con' this actually is, just that I am pulling one.
3. Outright accused me of being here to start fights when I've been trying to make some of this nonsense STOP.
4. Come into unrelated threads where I was talking about patterns, to be so nasty to me that even other people called them out for it.

You've just overlooked them, probably, I do post in a LOT of different places.

But it's crossed the line into absurdity at this point. I'm at my wits end. Many people on here are old enough to be my parent, and yet they act with such malice that in my thirteen days of being a member of KP I've spent two of those evenings in tears because of the way they've been hounding me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

talscudi said:


> I don't think you're feebleminded, but there HAVE been posts that have:
> 
> 1. Outright accused me, by name, of posting pornography links on KP. (Not in this thread, mind.)
> 2. Outright accused me of pulling a hoax, with those exact words. Twice, in two different threads. They still won't say what 'con' this actually is, just that I am pulling one.
> ...


In any group, there are nasties. Just as one had to ignore them in school, one must ignore them here. Letting their barbs get you upset and set you to crying just makes their day! Don't give them the satisfaction! It's not your fault they're the way they are, but you needn't let them through your armour.

Bringing up their remarks serves no purpose either. You may _want_ to bash their heads in, but you can't. You want to know why they say what they say, but you cannot ever know why anyone says anything, not really.

So, please, be at peace here on KP. It can be a very nice place. I have learned - the hard way, of course - to stay off (unsubscribed actually) most of the sections. I am only subscribed to Main, User-submitted, and Links-and-Resources. I rarely look at Pictures, and never at General Chit-Chat or much of anywhere else on KP. For the most part, folks play nice on those three sections ... for the most part. There be trolls everywhere always. Just avoid 'em! Do NOT reply to or about them! That just encourages them.

'Nite


----------

